# Houston board slogan poll (final vote)



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

In our earlier Houston Board slogan poll, "NBA, You Have a Problem" wins convincingly, but it is not a majority... however, since only one person wanted to keep things the way they are, I pressume everyone wants a change around here. 

Therefore, Houston fans now have a choice between whether or not they want this new slogan or not. Needless to say, majority wins.

Voting closes in 2 weeks!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Every Rockets Fan please Vote! Thank you.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

It took me a while to come around, but I think I like this slogan now.


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

Believe me,this is the best slogan ever!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

why have a vote then another vote? but yes change it


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

CrackerJack said:


> why have a vote then another vote? but yes change it


i just explained! :curse:

but yah I'm very democratic, so wanted to make sure everyone (majority, anyway) wants the change


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I noticed that last time Hakeem voted for "NBA, You Have a Problem" then voted "no" this time?? :angel:


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

although i voted for a different one... i came around and now i think this one is the best slogan.... VOTE YES !!!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

voted yes for sure


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i dont like this one basically because every time and houston team goes anywhere, you see the "houston, you have a problem" signs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Use your democratic voting rights (at least in the USA, if you’re from another country i hope you have voting rights too) to their finest. Vote YES for proposition "NBA, you have a problem"


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Mc.Sweet_XQ said:


> Believe me,this is the best slogan ever!



First the Dream, then the Franchise, now the Dynasty was better. 

Please vote no. NBA, you have a problem is unoriginal and lame.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

lol, were gonna look real dumb if Houston sucks..


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Before I vote, I just wanted to ask if 'No' wins out, do we stick with the current slogan or what? Because I think I'm starting to prefer 'Losses in 35 seconds or they're free'.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

WhoRocks said:


> Before I vote, I just wanted to ask if 'No' wins out, do we stick with the current slogan or what? Because I think I'm starting to prefer 'Losses in 35 seconds or they're free'.


If no wins, then nothing changes. 

I'm a bit hesitant now that so many of the old timers on this board has come out against the new slogan... personally, I think "houston, you have a problem" is very overused, but "nba, you have a problem" is quite catchy.

If this slogan wins and the minority is really unhappy about it (or if our team starts sucking), we'll have another vote in about 1/2 yr or so. Fair?


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> If no wins, then nothing changes.
> 
> I'm a bit hesitant now that so many of the old timers on this board has come out against the new slogan... personally, I think "houston, you have a problem" is very overused, but "nba, you have a problem" is quite catchy.
> 
> If this slogan wins and the minority is really unhappy about it (or if our team starts sucking), we'll have another vote in about 1/2 yr or so. Fair?


:greatjob:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> If no wins, then nothing changes.
> 
> I'm a bit hesitant now that so many of the old timers on this board has come out against the new slogan... personally, I think "houston, you have a problem" is very overused, but "nba, you have a problem" is quite catchy.
> 
> If this slogan wins and the minority is really unhappy about it (or if our team starts sucking), we'll have another vote in about 1/2 yr or so. Fair?


i now im one the old timers who was complaining, but if the majority likes it, go with it.

i like "ready for lift off" because it was short and sweet.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> I noticed that last time Hakeem voted for "NBA, You Have a Problem" then voted "no" this time?? :angel:


Yeah, it's been nearly two years, but I'm finally starting to warm to the current slogan. If we go with a new one, I'll probably stop posting here.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> lol, were gonna look real dumb if Houston sucks..


then houston we have a problem would be the case, but when the rest of the NBA has a problem, its going to be us


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Yeah, it's been nearly two years, but I'm finally starting to warm to the current slogan. If we go with a new one, I'll probably stop posting here.


wha? is that a threat? :whofarted:


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> First the Dream, then the Franchise, now the Dynasty was better.
> 
> Please vote no. NBA, you have a problem is unoriginal and lame.


What a lengthy slogan!I'm glad we've changed it into the present one.lol.Just kidding.I'd prefer a board slogan which views simple and has a KING-KONG sound!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

No!!!!!


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Go Mavs!!!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Cameron Crazy said:


> Go Mavs!!!





Yao Mania said:


> Therefore, *Houston fans* now have a choice between whether or not they want this new slogan or not. Needless to say, majority wins.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Cameron Crazy said:


> Go Mavs!!!


edit


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, I guess it's better this way. :biggrin:

EDIT: With the new slogan.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

well? :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Last day!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

WOW, last day, vote if you haven't!


----------



## Mc.Sweet_XQ (May 1, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Yeah, it's been nearly two years, but I'm finally starting to warm to the current slogan. If we go with a new one, I'll probably stop posting here.


Oh,MY GOD!!!U must be kidding right?Anyway,I don't that's a very convicing excuse not to post here.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

days over...


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

So what happens now? I ended up voting no but who am I to stand in the way of democracy.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok its settled, the slogan will be changed. I just didn't say when


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

^that's tricky.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

It should be 14-8, instead of 18-10...you still win¬¬


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

hey, T-Mac just got on the cover of NBA LIVE 07
why dont we change the name to "Houston, We have a Coverboy" for now?


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

TMAC got on the cover!?! Thats freakin awesome.. howd that happen? He had a horrible season last year.. I guess people do have faith in him :clap: 

Anways, is the slogan going to be changed or not?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

nvm


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I am telling you all, if this deal goes down with Gay for Battier, then we need to change our slogan! =(


----------



## HT_Flyer (Apr 5, 2003)

I call for Rockets we have a problem.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

LoL!!!!


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Change the slogan to.

Houston you now have no shot in hell of winning a championship!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

lets just say after that crappy trade for battier "houston we have a problem"


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Let's change it already then.

:banana:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

uh nba u hav a problem is pretty crap, sorry...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> uh nba u hav a problem is pretty crap, sorry...


 thats what i have been saying


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

no.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

ok guys I haven't forgot about this.... I know we had the vote already and I said I'd change it, but since I'm actually CM now I'll let the fate of our slogan fall to the responsibility of Mr. P and Dean. 

I would suggest though that everyone voice their opinions one more in a well written post so that our mods can consider the proposition.


----------

